# Home security camera recommendations / advice please



## FrothNinja (14 Oct 2022)

What Ho Hive
Looking for home security camera recommendations / advice please.
Would need to be quite good quality & fairly unhackable. Not keen on cloud based only storage, but the only options seem to be that and/or sim card.
I have no real idea what's available and at what sort of money, and am looking to learn.
Thanks


----------



## wafter (14 Oct 2022)

I know naff all about this, but my gaffer does and we fit Hikvision stuff at work. Probably a good place to start if nowt else..


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Oct 2022)

wafter said:


> I know naff all about this, but my gaffer does and we fit Hikvision stuff at work. Probably a good place to start if nowt else..



Ta


----------



## wafter (14 Oct 2022)

No worries!

I think the hikvision stuff is all ethernet-based stuff / IP cameras. If you wanted to do it on the cheap you're probably looking at cameras connected to the DVR via Co-ax cable instead.

I don't see why anything has to be cloud-based only; as far as I know you can just plug the cameras straight into a DVR and access that directly, or hook it up to the net to view it remotely. Cloud-based probably has its benefits (as it does with any other form of media) but if you're constantly uploading data it's probably going to cost you.

We do have an 8-channel Co-ax PSG DVR for sale as it happens (no cameras though), if your research leads you in this direction


----------

